# if anyone is interested



## JERSEYJUNKER1 (Jul 22, 2007)

i posted some pics of a 1938 school bus on diecast customizing .


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

That thing is pretty cool. What scale is that bus?

Mo


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Very very nice work!


----------



## JERSEYJUNKER1 (Jul 22, 2007)

71 Charger 500 said:


> That thing is pretty cool. What scale is that bus?
> 
> Mo


thanks. the scale is 1/24


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

JERSEYJUNKER1 said:


> thanks. the scale is 1/24


Is it resin or cast and where did you get it?

Thanks, Mo


----------



## JERSEYJUNKER1 (Jul 22, 2007)

71 Charger 500 said:


> Is it resin or cast and where did you get it?
> 
> Thanks, Mo


thanks for asking.
it's diecast.if you read the post it will tell you how it was done.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

I did read the post but I didn't see the answers to my questions. I don't do junker builds, I prefer showroom stock or race cars. I was interested in a school bus for a race car hauler. I'll search the WWW for anymore answers I may need.

Mo


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

HEY MO,....what up dude,...I must have missed something here my self, .......So where is the picture of this thing "AT EVEN", so I can see it ?,...lol..lol..





*Ian*


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

It's over in the diecast section. Here is a link since the builder didn't put one in. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=340791


----------



## JERSEYJUNKER1 (Jul 22, 2007)

71 Charger 500 said:


> I did read the post but I didn't see the answers to my questions. I don't do junker builds, I prefer showroom stock or race cars. I was interested in a school bus for a race car hauler. I'll search the WWW for anymore answers I may need.
> 
> Mo


 there is a guy that makes resin 24th 25th scale school bus bodies. i will look for it and give you the info.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

*THINKS FOR THE LINK Mo*, your aways Right on it out here, ......No doubt about it...


And...lol...* OMG* ,...you have to love builds like that,...I mean, I have seen _HIPPIE MOBILES _Cleaner then that in real life,...lol..lol.....now "thats saying something dude",....lol...lol..*KILLER BUILD JERSEY* ,..great job,....




*Ian*


----------



## JERSEYJUNKER1 (Jul 22, 2007)

71 Charger 500 said:


> I did read the post but I didn't see the answers to my questions. I don't do junker builds, I prefer showroom stock or race cars. I was interested in a school bus for a race car hauler. I'll search the WWW for anymore answers I may need.
> 
> Mo


mo
here is the link for the busses
http://www.freewebs.com/rmrresin/nf125.htm


----------

